# Dog Bed



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Hi all,

I am looking for a dog bed to replace the one in the picture. I have 2 goldens and 1 greater Swiss mountain dog grand-puppy. The bed in the picture is from Orvis. I ordered a replacement bed and the difference in quality was shocking. I must be getting old, always complaining "they don't make them like they used to."

So, I am on the market for a new bed. The 3 big dogs like to play on this bed...so they don't just sleep in it. 

Ann


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I bought the LL Bean dog couch about a year and a half ago. Hazel sleeps in it every night, and it looks good as new. I never thought I'd pay that much for a dog bed, but it is very good quality. She "nests" in the cushion when she first gets in at night, and the cover doesn't show any wear from her digging. 

We have LL Bean credit cards, so we cashed in our points for this. 

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/66388?feat=dog couch-SR0&page=premium-dog-couch&csp=a


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

That sounds good. Mine all like to dig in their bed before settling in. And, they like wrestle in their bed...all 3, one bed. Bed better be tough.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

khrios said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for a dog bed to replace the one in the picture. I have 2 goldens and 1 greater Swiss mountain dog grand-puppy. The bed in the picture is from Orvis. I ordered a replacement bed and the difference in quality was shocking. I must be getting old, always complaining "they don't make them like they used to."
> 
> ...


Good to see you here again. I hope Emma is doing well.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I am convinced that www.kuranda.com has the best beds in the world! I own 3 and they all look exactly like they did when I first bought them. Through the puppy teething faze and everything. Some people have said their beds have lasted them 30+ years.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Hi! I have been working way too many hours, keeping me away from the fun of the forum. Amazing Emma is turning 6 in one week! And we didn't even think she would make it to 2 years old.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

khrios said:


> Hi! I have been working way too many hours, keeping me away from the fun of the forum. Amazing Emma is turning 6 in one week! And we didn't even think she would make it to 2 years old.


That is AMAZING!!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I just got a kuranda based on this recommendation. It is a hit. This picture was taken moments after I put the bed together and Pippin is napping on it right now. I m impressed with the quality and assembly was easy.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

BrianO said:


> I just got a kuranda based on this recommendation. It is a hit. This picture was taken moments after I put the bed together and Pippin is napping on it right now. I m impressed with the quality and assembly was easy.


How old is Pippin? I've been wanting to get a Kuranda for Finley, but was afraid that maybe I'd waited too long. He will be two at the end of April, and I wasn't sure if he'd take to it, but Pippin looks pretty happy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Where did you get this? That's really nice..........


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Where did you get this? That's really nice..........


Hi Carolina Mom, 

This is the Kuranda bed with the kuranda fleece pad on top: 
https://kuranda.com/dog-pads/deluxe-fleece-pad?recommendation=93
All 3 of Rundle's beds have this padding too for the winter months. We take it off for the summer months.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

3Pebs3 said:


> Hi Carolina Mom,
> 
> This is the Kuranda bed with the kuranda fleece pad on top:
> https://kuranda.com/dog-pads/deluxe-fleece-pad?recommendation=93
> All 3 of Rundle's beds have this padding too for the winter months. We take it off for the summer months.


Thanks, I looked at the beds too.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

He loves it. I’m pleased with it. I bought it on Amazon, but it was the same price as the Kuranda website. https://kuranda.com/dog-beds/standard-dog-bed?recommendation=78


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Sandy22 said:


> How old is Pippin? I've been wanting to get a Kuranda for Finley, but was afraid that maybe I'd waited too long. He will be two at the end of April, and I wasn't sure if he'd take to it, but Pippin looks pretty happy!


Pippin turned 2 last month. He has been getting more freedom, but using that freedom to get up on furniture he is not allowed to be on. The hope is that he will enjoy his own furniture so much that he will behave himself.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

BrianO said:


> Pippin turned 2 last month. He has been getting more freedom, but using that freedom to get up on furniture he is not allowed to be on. The hope is that he will enjoy his own furniture so much that he will behave himself.


Rundle sleeps on her bed beside our bed every night. And lays on her other kuranda bed next to us on the couch :smile2: She also has one that sits just in front of the front window, so she can lay and watch the world go by when we are not home. :--heart: Kuranda!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I want a Kuranda now!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oscar has three beds (of course). Two are LL Beans, one round and one retangular. He prefers to curl up on the round one. They are very durable. Also purchased an internal waterproof cover for each one to protect the foam. His favorite bed is home made. It is a ribbed foam mattress topper encased in a home made cover. It is 3 X 6 and he just loves it.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

I've been looking at the Kuranda and see great reviews from it. I may purchase one for Luna as she only has 4 beds currently (her crate, Bro's sofa, her Costco round bed and her fave, the king bed in my bedroom lol). Her current bed in the mancave is the sofa so the Kuranda might be a good choice for there.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Some Kuranda inspiration for all of you thinking of getting one


----------



## CapnCrunch (Jul 7, 2018)

3Pebs3 said:


> Some Kuranda inspiration for all of you thinking of getting one


Those last 3 pics are priceless!!



We just bought a Primo pad for the crate in our room but would like one of these for our living room. What size do yall recommend and which fabric should I choose?

EDIT: I read most went with an XL but they no longer sell by S, M, L, XL, XXL etc. they sell by dimensions now.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

I finally ordered a Kuranda for Finley, in fact, it is supposed to arrive today. I went back and forth on size between the 40x25 and the 44x27, and decided to go with the larger size. Although Finley is on the small side for a male golden, and probably would be OK with the 40x25, he sometimes enjoys the sprawled out sleeping style pictured by Rundle, above and I wanted him to have room to do that!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sandy22 said:


> I finally ordered a Kuranda for Finley, in fact, it is supposed to arrive today. I went back and forth on size between the 40x25 and the 44x27, and decided to go with the larger size. Although Finley is on the small side for a male golden, and probably would be OK with the 40x25, he sometimes enjoys the sprawled out sleeping style pictured by Rundle, above and I wanted him to have room to do that!


Hope you'll post a picture of him all sprawled out and enjoying his new bed......

I am thinking about getting my boy one, he will definitely need the larger size because he likes to sprawl out... usually on his back with his feet up in the air.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh, oh, I need to order 2...do golden forum members get a discount since we're all sharing the great stories  and are buying them up


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

CapnCrunch said:


> Those last 3 pics are priceless!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for my slow reply. Rundle has the 44 x 27 bed size. We went with the outdoor mesh for all 3 of our beds. Although this is the only fabric that is not covered by warranty, we find it to be very durable even with the scratching before laying down that dogs typically love to do. Why we love this fabric is because it is breathable in the summertime, and it allows hair and dirt to fall through, so the bed stays clean and you just have to give a quick sweep underneath. We do have reversible fleece pads that we add to the beds in the wintertime for extra warmth in our cold Canadian winters. These beds are super durable and functional. Rundle's first kuranda still looks exactly as it did when she was a puppy. Think about a bed that will last you 30+ years and what you will need for multiple sized dogs because this bed is going to last and last. Hope this helps! Glad you guys appreciated my photo inspiration :wink2:


----------



## Lucy1205 (Mar 17, 2020)

I can recommend one I have bought recently, they have 3XL large dog bed, it is enough for Lucy, google abbyspace dog bed you can find.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Now that is a color coordinated bed!


----------

